# Help! Colson Clipper headbadge



## retrorider (Apr 26, 2007)

I just found a Girls Colson Cipper, missing the headbadge of course.  Does anyone have one for sale or can send me photos so I can start looking?


----------



## kate kadri (Mar 12, 2014)

*Clipper Head Badge -- is this what you are looking for?*



retrorider said:


> I just found a Girls Colson Cipper, missing the headbadge of course.  Does anyone have one for sale or can send me photos so I can start looking?




I may have added too many attachments.  See the one with a clipper head badge?  is that what you are looking for?


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 13, 2014)

Looking for the one that mounts on the tank?


----------



## jkent (Mar 13, 2014)

This Clipper Badge. 
Going for a lot of dough! But it is a Clipper badge.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181343562165?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 13, 2014)

I believe that is the correct one for a '41 Clipper without the cushioner fork. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 13, 2014)

*Wtf?*

This thread was started like 6 years ago.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 13, 2014)

that's crazy


----------



## jkent (Mar 13, 2014)

Wtf???????


----------



## jd56 (Mar 19, 2014)

Correction to this response I made yesterday. Injustbrereadnthe thresd and Katenwas posting a pic of what he thought alretrobike was looking for way back then...mHe's also the guy that has the rear steer tandem I requested you guys help on last week.
He just sent me some pics of the Clipper asking for info.


----------



## jkent (Mar 19, 2014)

That is a Columbia Clipper. I think they are late 50's early 60's era.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 20, 2014)

Thought the chainring looked Columbia.
Columbia Clipper.....thanks JK.


----------

